# favorite releases



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

what is you guys favorite release. mine is the cater evolution +. that is the best release i ever shot.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I've only shot 3 different ones, but so far I'm loving my Scott Little Goose


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I have shot almost every hand held release out there as well as most hunting ones. My favorites by far are the Scott Black Hole 4 finger and the Scott Pro Advantage 3 finger and for hunting the Scott Wildcat! 

Jake


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

For wrist strap I like the Truball Short n Sweet.

I have a Evolution + on order so I'll see how that works out for me.

I have not had the chance to play around with thumb releases yet.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

12ringbuster said:


> what is you guys favorite release. mine is the cater evolution +. that is the best release i ever shot.


same here carter evolution!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

12ringbuster said:


> what is you guys favorite release. mine is the cater evolution +. that is the best release i ever shot.



same here i love my carter evolutuion+,release i've shot besides my h.t., but i like my carter better.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

I shoot a 10 year old carter gorilla. But I love it.


----------



## Gregb. (Jan 12, 2009)

Carter evo.+!!!!!


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Best Release*

Stiiiiiiiilllllllllll Searchiiiiiiing.

One day!

Keith


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

My favorites are: 
Stan thumb trigger (don't know it's name)
Carter Just-B-Cuz

I used the Evolution+ for a while and it was good, but I don't really like it as much now. I also used a hinge release, but those scare the crap outta me, and I've used carter's Sensation and i liked it, but i don't anymore. I seem to just grow out of things...


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

carter just b-cuz for target
carter little goose for hunting


----------



## white tail (Dec 9, 2008)

scott wildcat


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

:set1_signs009:Scott wildcat is the best!


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Mongoose


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I shot the Evolution + last year, but now im shooting the Scott Long Horn IV


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

T.R.U. Ball releases.


----------



## Flyfishermanbl5 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Favorite Release*

Carter Insatiable 2+.......unbelieveable in every way! Also, really love my TruBall S n S


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

carter sensation.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

TRU Ball Sniper


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

i have an evo + but i dont like it as much as some of u other guys haha. in my opinion it teaches back tension great but its so hard to do the same exact thing everytime. my favorite release is definately the Stan SX2


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my favorite i have owned so far is the truball diamond.

im going to buy a carter target 3 over the summer probally to try out. i like the looks and feel of it. i just hate the price


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Solution 3
that is mine


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I really like the short n sweet and the HT. I haven't tried too many releases, though.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I love my True BT release. Check it out. And the weird thing is, the web site is telling the truth! 

http://www.truebacktension.com/


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Tru ball ultra sweet spot three finger


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> i have an evo + but i dont like it as much as some of u other guys haha. *in my opinion it teaches back tension great but its so hard to do the same exact thing everytime*. my favorite release is definately the Stan SX2


If you can't get the Evo+ to go off consistently it is either a form or set-up issue.

I`ve had my Evo for about a month now and it`s nice, real nice.

Started blank bailing with it set so it would only go off if I had bone on bone contact and shot a strong shot as nuts&bolts put it. 

I became quite frustrated with it once I put a sight on and tried holding on target while shooting a strong shot.

More practice and focus got me to the point where I can command the Evo to go off in a set amount of time, though I do not know the precise time it is going off. 

I set the release light after a few weeks so my bow wouldn`t shake so much while increasing tension and it has worked quite well for me.

I settle into anchor, relax thumb while keeping tension that came from the draw, place pin on target, and continue to pull until it goes off.

I have not yet perfected it and I have found ways to cheat it when set light but it has definately improved my shooting.


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Tru Ball - Pro Diamond Extreme

for Back Tension - HHA Little Pull


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> If you can't get the Evo+ to go off consistently it is either a form or set-up issue.
> 
> I`ve had my Evo for about a month now and it`s nice, real nice.
> 
> ...


When I'm at full draw and start to put tension on it, i start to shake quite a bit like you were mentioning. i will try setting it lighter, thanks for the tip


----------



## helixarcher89 (Jul 18, 2008)

I love Carter evolution plus and sensation...=)..
I have used tru-ball ST360.. But i dont quite like as much as Carter product.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> When I'm at full draw and start to put tension on it, i start to shake quite a bit like you were mentioning. i will try setting it lighter, thanks for the tip


Also send nuts&bolts a PM with a pic of you at full draw(full body pic). At first I couldn't get it to go off without jerking on it but it turns out it was a form problem that I hadn't noticed before. 

One tip he gave me was to keep the tension you built up in the draw, and not relax when anchored because it teaches bad habits like trying to build up the tension too quickly. He also said once you are committed to the shot try to get the release to fire in the 2-4 second range. Holding too long will make your pin shake even more than it has been. If the release hasn't gone off 5 or 6 seconds after you committed, let down and start over because something wasn't right in that shot, usually meaning something wasn't lined up as it should be such as a shoulder popping up or the release arm too low.

Just PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I shoot a Cater Just-B-Cuz!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine is a TRU Ball Stinger.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Also send nuts&bolts a PM with a pic of you at full draw(full body pic). At first I couldn't get it to go off without jerking on it but it turns out it was a form problem that I hadn't noticed before.
> 
> One tip he gave me was to keep the tension you built up in the draw, and not relax when anchored because it teaches bad habits like trying to build up the tension too quickly. He also said once you are committed to the shot try to get the release to fire in the 2-4 second range. Holding too long will make your pin shake even more than it has been. If the release hasn't gone off 5 or 6 seconds after you committed, let down and start over because something wasn't right in that shot, usually meaning something wasn't lined up as it should be such as a shoulder popping up or the release arm too low.
> 
> Just PM me if you have any questions.



or griv


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*releases*

i shoot a truball 3 finger backtension release for target and a scott rhino with a spring trigger for hunting


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

Scott Little Bitty Goose


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been shooting my mom's little xtreme. It is really nice, but I think that I like a four finger release when it is a thumb trigger. I'm gonna look at the st4, xtreme, and the st4 360 while I'm in yankton. The main thing is to find a release that is comfortable to shoot, and one that you are consistent with.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

TruBall Short N' Sweet S2


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My fingers.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Scott Little Goose


----------

